# Marshall Fields badged Schwinn



## MantonSmith (Oct 16, 2014)

I picked up this Schwinn today at a antique mall thats going out of business because the building is going to get torn down. I knew about this bike for years but it never was for sale, they had it in a back room wher no one could see it. I guess my timing was right as I made them an offer and they accepted it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2014)

which mall's getting torn down? hope not a fave of mine....


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 16, 2014)

*What????*

Schwinn Did NOT Buy MARSHALL FIELD Badge Rights!!!!

Another Old, Old Badge Used on the Wrong Bike Frame???

Someone!!!   Help!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2014)

...CABE members are gonna have a Field day with this...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks legit. .. c mod... no other holes...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2014)

Early c mod too


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 16, 2014)

*FIELD Badged Schwinn Is LEGIT ! !*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Looks legit. .. c mod... no other holes...




FIELD Badged Schwinn Is LEGIT ! !
I've had 3 of 'em:
1st was on a green/green C Model I picked up from Aaron . . slipped through my hands years ago. No other holes.
2nd is on the green/green 37 BC I still have (in the photo below).  No other holes.  It is funny little badge ! . . with 3 screws.
3rd was just a nice clean badge I picked up from Mr Ed (a Chicago collector) at Ann Arbor this Spring (bottom right).
As the first two were two tone green, always made me wonder if Marshal Fields colors were Green ? ? ?
Is the red bike green underneath ?


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 16, 2014)

onecatahula said:


> FIELD Badged Schwinn Is LEGIT ! !
> I've had 3 of 'em:
> 1st was on a green/green C Model I picked up from Aaron . . slipped through my hands years ago. No other holes.
> 2nd is on the green/green 37 BC I still have (in the photo below).  No other holes.  It is funny little badge ! . . with 3 screws.
> ...


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 16, 2014)

bricycle said:


> which mall's getting torn down? hope not a fave of mine....




The Mall is in Walworth Wisconsin, The state bought the building to tear it down to widen the road there. If you get up this way stop over by me if you would like.  Steve


----------



## ricobike (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting.  My mother always claimed that Marshall Fields sold Schwinns.  I always thought she was misremembering, but maybe not.


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 17, 2014)

*Original color*

The original color was a darker red. Found it in the crank and fork housing. Also the crank is dated 36.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Youre Mother Was Right!!!*



ricobike said:


> Interesting.  My mother always claimed that Marshall Fields sold Schwinns.  I always thought she was misremembering, but maybe not.




Marshall Fields was a Huge Super Chain Store Back in the Days, Like Macys Store in NY!!!!  I'm Sure They Must Have Sold Schwinn; But I'll Like Proof of Schwinn Building FIELDs Products!!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 18, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> But I'll Like Proof of Schwinn Building FIELDs Products!!!!




Ah, that's such a  little stinker looking badge, kids prolly dumped it and swiped a cool Schwinn badge, so your 'proof' prolly lay in finding prewar Schwinn's with 4 holes (two extra unknown, useless side holes) in em.. [grin]


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 19, 2014)

I wish Ya would sell a badge out of Your collection to keep them on bikes !!


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Stupid Comments!!*



Jeff54 said:


> Ah, that's such a  little stinker looking badge, kids prolly dumped it and swiped a cool Schwinn badge, so your 'proof' prolly lay in finding prewar Schwinn's with 4 holes (two extra unknown, useless side holes) in em.. [grin]




Guys, I Hate Stupid Comments!!

It's a Simple Issue,,, The Badge is a FIELD Badge and NO WHERE on the Badge It Says "Built by Schwinn" SO; Don't PUT it on a Schwinn Frame and SAY It's a "Schwinn Built" FIELD Bike!!!  Proof It!!!!!

Simple!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Guys, I Hate Stupid Comments!!
> 
> It's a Simple Issue,,, The Badge is a FIELD Badge and NO WHERE on the Badge It Says "Built by Schwinn" SO; Don't PUT it on a Schwinn Frame and SAY It's a "Schwinn Built" FIELD Bike!!!  Proof It!!!!!
> 
> Simple!!!!!



??????? Nowhere on a Lincoln badge does it say built by schwinn. ...but guess what.....it was... many schwinn built bikes have badges without schwinn built on them...or schwinn for that matter


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Guys, I Hate Stupid Comments!!
> 
> It's a Simple Issue,,, The Badge is a FIELD Badge and NO WHERE on the Badge It Says "Built by Schwinn" SO; Don't PUT it on a Schwinn Frame and SAY It's a "Schwinn Built" FIELD Bike!!!  Proof It!!!!!
> 
> Simple!!!!!



Prove what?... you just saw another bike with one on it...the green untouched one on the first page?!
No kid filled the Badge holes and perfectly painted over them then drilled 3 new holes....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Marshall Fields was a Huge Super Chain Store Back in the Days, Like Macys Store in NY!!!!  I'm Sure They Must Have Sold Schwinn; But I'll Like Proof of Schwinn Building FIELDs Products!!!!



Example: Hudson department stores in Detroit badged schwinn built bikes with their own custom headbadge..Hudson didn't build them, schwinn did and Hudson put their name on it to sell through their store... Nowhere on the Badge does it say schwinn. . just like countless other sporting good auto parts, cycle supplys and hardware stores...including field. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

Plus it wouldn't make any monetary sense for a huge department store NOT to sell one of the most popular bicycle brands of all time... that would be like Jc Pennys not selling Levis....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Guys, I Hate Stupid Comments!!
> 
> It's a Simple Issue,,, The Badge is a FIELD Badge and NO WHERE on the Badge It Says "Built by Schwinn" SO; Don't PUT it on a Schwinn Frame and SAY It's a "Schwinn Built" FIELD Bike!!!  Proof It!!!!!
> 
> Simple!!!!!




If you hate stupid comments than please stop making them. Really dude, do you ever pass up a chance to start an argument?!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2014)

A classic case of dipping in the Kool-Aid and not knowing the flavor! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Oct 19, 2014)

that was also a large dept store in downtown st paul,i had a girls colson with that head badge


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Whatever!!!*

Just Monkey See Monkey Do Opinionated Morons!!! 
Follow the Path of Someone Else without Facts!!!  

Go Ahead,,,,,Any Not Specified Badge,,,,Was Made By SCHWINN!!!!

Schwinn is Just a Wal-Mart Kind of Brand,,,,,,,Plain Over-Rated!!!!! 

Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Just Monkey See Monkey Do Opinionated Morons!!!
> Follow the Path of Someone Else without Facts!!!
> 
> Go Ahead,,,,,Any Not Specified Badge,,,,Was Made By SCHWINN!!!!
> ...




Its a spin on biblical quote that goes something like this "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." Just how many people are you trying to piss off today? Besides myself there are a few folks here that own Schwinns as well. So your logic is this; if it doesn't say "Schwinn" on the badge its not a Schwinn product? So if I walk that dog if it doesn't say "Monark" on the badge it isn't a Monark? If it doesn't say "Shebly" on the badge it isn't a Shelby product? I can go on and on e.g. Westfield, Cleveland Welding, etc... Please help us morons understand ye sage of bikedom. Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like someone has schwinn envy.....


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotta love it... you challenge the masses to "proof" something because it can't be possible, then get proven wrong and resort to name calling and brand name smearing. I stay away from this stuff on the boards, but come on Carlitos60, I'm tired of reading your attempts to bash people whenever you disagree with them. Keep it classy and admit you're wrong and move on like a man. 

Cool bike/badge by the way... never seen that badge before.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone takes it seriously. Who cares who thinks what brand is this or that. 

The pictures are proof. That is enough.

I read his replies yesterday and burst out laughing in the office. I think he does it just for fun ( I hope ) 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Dudes!*

Dudes!!!
It's YOUR World;;;;;;Keep It!!!!


----------



## TammyN (Oct 21, 2014)

Not to belabor the point but just for informational purposes, here's the badge on my '53 Panther. It has a Schwinn Panther chain guard but it's clear from where the holes are that it never had a Schwinn badge. It appears to have been sold by Kaufmans department stores. I also have a 1939 Schwinn with  an Ace badge, as in Ace Hardware, and no Schwinn markings. Those seem to be fairly common for that era.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

The botto


Freqman1 said:


> Its a spin on biblical quote that goes something like this "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." Just how many people are you trying to piss off today? Besides myself there are a few folks here that own Schwinns as well. So your logic is this; if it doesn't say "Schwinn" on the badge its not a Schwinn product? So if I walk that dog if it doesn't say "Monark" on the badge it isn't a Monark? If it doesn't say "Shebly" on the badge it isn't a Shelby product? I can go on and on e.g. Westfield, Cleveland Welding, etc... Please help us morons understand ye sage of bikedom. Shawn



The bottom line is, Marshall-Field was a Schwinn dealer. They had one in Spokane Washington and they sold Schwinn bicycles. I've found over 200 companies that sold Schwinn bikes before WWII. From what I've read you could by a Schwinn bike through 15,000 different outlets before WWII. Usually each of these companies had several different badges they put on Schwinn bikes. Imagine how many badges may be out there. Sears, Macy's and many of the companies we wouldn't think sold Schwinn, did sell Schwinn bicycle at one time or another. Companies bought the bikes they sold through several different companies through the years. After WWII, it's a completely different story. A lot of things I thought I knew about Schwinn and other bicycles are not as black and white as we all may have thought. Although Schwinn is Chinese crap now, it was an American made product for nearly 100 years and is the only American bike company I know of that had a lifetime warranty. Barry


----------

